# Advice needed



## kerbos5 (Apr 8, 2011)

First of all I was wondering if anybody had recommendations on a beginning growers wine grape vine that produces a nice dry red....I was considering a Norton/Cynthiana, as I live in the heart of the midwest K.C. Mo., I only have enough room for 3-4 vines so I'm not buying in bulk. As stated before I was looking for Norton plants/cuttings, but it appears there are no where to be found for spring planting, I'm not really picky when it comes to dry red wines, as i like most all of them, obviously some more than others, but I just want to tinker around with a few vines, and ultimately make some of my own wine.....any suggestions? Thanks All


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm sure Grapeman will chide in as he OR Al have vineyards


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 8, 2011)

Try St. Francois Vinyard - Bonne Terre, MO.

http://www.stfrancoisvineyard.com


----------



## kerbos5 (Apr 8, 2011)

WM: you are the second person to recommend them, and I went to there website last night and saw they were sold out, so I emailed them and asked if they could recommend someone else that I could get the cuttings from, and they gave me a quick reply back which was very nice, unfortunately there message was they didn't think anyone around that they knew had any for spring planting.


----------



## Racer (Apr 8, 2011)

It is kind of late in the ordering season to be able to find some varieties for this years planting. Here's a link to some one else who shows their sold out. Give a call to them and see if maybe they can help you out with your small need.Heck try Double A vineyard too. Double A's link


----------

